# Brauche wichtige .dll



## ExCorZisssT (26. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute , wäre Einer so nett und uploadet mir diese dll : Sie heißt engperf.dll und ist im SysWow64 Odner , sie wurde von Avast gelöscht.
Bitte in einer Rar-Datei und mit Virusscan :* , danke !


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Zu welchem Programm soll die denn gehören? Bei mir ist nämlich keine solche dll in dem Ordner... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zu welchem Programm soll die denn gehören? Bei mir ist nämlich keine solche dll in dem Ordner... ^^


Dito ... vorallem kennt nicht mal Google diese .dll Datei. 

Normalerweise bekommt man über eine direkte Googlesuche des Dateinamens wenigstens ein paar Hinweise, aber hier findet sich nichts. Eine 'wichtige' Systemdatei ist es jedenfalls definitiv nicht.

Ich denke, Avast wird sich was gedacht haben, diese Datei zu löschen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich bekomme bei jedem Start ne Fehlermeldung die besagt dass ein Modul nicht geladen wurde und dann der Pfad Windows/SysWow64/engperf.dll


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Jo, und das kommt sicher von irgendeinem Programm, das beim Booten geladen wird und zu dem die Datei gehört - check also mal, was alles beim Start geladen wird. Das geht u.a. per Klick auf das Windowssymbol, in der Ausführen-Feld dann msconfig eingeben, Enter drücken - in dem Fenster bei "Systemstart" siehst Du, was alles geladen wird. 

Oder aber: gibt es ein Tool, das jetzt nicht mehr richtig funktoniert? DAS wird dann das Tools sein, zu dem die dll gehört.

Vlt war/ist es sogar was von nem Virus?


----------



## ExCorZisssT (28. Juni 2012)

Oder eine Datei wurde infiziert , bei Systemstart ist nichts wirklich ausergewöhnliches.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2012)

ExCorZisssT schrieb:


> Oder eine Datei wurde infiziert , bei Systemstart ist nichts wirklich ausergewöhnliches.


Wie hast du den Systemstart analysiert? Per Hand über die Registry oder msconfig.exe?
Autostart im Startmenü überprüfen reicht leider nicht ... 

Falls du per Hand nachschauen willst, der Schlüssel lautet:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run* ... es kann unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen geben, z.B. auch RunOnce etc.

Ansonsten halt MSConfig.exe und dann unter Systemstart, hier dürften mehrere Einträge vorhanden sind. Kannst die Einträge ja mal lesbar machen und einen Screenshot der dort eingetragenen Programme hier reinstellen.


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Juni 2012)

Laden Sie Ihre fehlenden .dll-Dateien herunter - DLL-files.com hier schon vorbeigeschaut? vlt. hast du Glück


----------



## ExCorZisssT (4. Juli 2012)

Hmm die DLL hab ich da schonmal nicht gefunden  , lol.
In der Config wie oben beschrieben (danke an Rabowke) werden 2 Programme angezeigt
Einmal ein Soundstudio 
Und einmal was komisches was ich nicht kenn o.o
das komische ist das dieses Soundstudio im Syswow64-Ordner ist
Aber ich hatte das Problem schon früher.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2012)

Du kannst ja, wenn es keine Umstände macht, von der Übersicht in MSConfig einen Screenshot machen und hier posten.
So kann man dir wohl eher helfen ... was ich übrigens sehr merkwürdig finde, dass selbst eine Suche per Google keine wirklich brauchbaren Ergebnisse bei dieser .dll Datei findet.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Du könntest dieses SOundstudio ja mal selber starten - kommt dann ein Fehler wegen einer fehlender dll? Dann liegt es an dem Tool, am besten einfach mal deinstallieren und neu draufmachen.

Und wie heißt das "unbekannte" ?


----------



## ExCorZisssT (17. Juli 2012)

Das Soundstudio kann man nicht manuell starten es wird von RunDll oder so gestartet o.O
Übrigens wenn wir schonmal dabei sind , wie kann ich Aero einschalten ?
Bei jedem Start von BF:3 ändert sich das Design und ich kann es nicht wieder umschalten.
Bei den Darstellungsoptionen geht es nicht , per CMD geht es nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juli 2012)

Das Soundstudio wird von Rundll gestartet? Das ist aber *mehr als* verdächtig!

RunDLL.exe kann direkt Funktionen in einer .dll aufrufen und 'interpretieren', das darüber ein echtes Programm gestartet wird ist SEHR unwahrscheinlich.

Wie heißt denn das Soundstudio und vorallem: kennst du das Programm überhaupt? Aber selbst wenn es ein 'legit' Programm wäre, kann es ja durchaus als Sprungbrett für einen Trojaner/Virus genutzt werden.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (17. Juli 2012)

Ich hab das Programm per einem Programm geladen das Treiber automatisch sucht und runterladet es hieß glaub ich Drivergenius oder so.
Das Programm kenn ich nicht wirklich x) , ich hätte es schon längst deinstalliert nur weiß ich nicht wie.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juli 2012)

Dann nimm es aus dem Autostart, so wie weiter oben besprochen, und lass einen guten Virenscanner durchlaufen.
Du kannst ja mal einen Screenshot von msconfig und dem Autostart machen!


----------



## ExCorZisssT (17. Juli 2012)

Ok mach ich, ist Avast gut genug ?


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juli 2012)

Viele schwören drauf, ich empfehle immer Kaspersky ( Internet Security ) ... gibt IMO eine 30 Tage Testversion.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (17. Juli 2012)

Okay. Avast hat eine Infizierte Datei gefunden ist grade bei 25 % werde danach mal Kaspersky IS runterladen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (17. Juli 2012)

Ist abgeschlossen : 
Untersucht: 928929 Dateien
Bedrohungen: 97
Neutralisiert : 31 (ist natürlich toll ohne mich zu fragen was zu löschen)


----------

